# What is the best fat burner supplement that REALLY works?



## bookstar (Oct 12, 2004)

I am wondering what the most effective fat burning supplement in today's market is. I am about 35lbs overweight and have about 30% body fat and I need some added help.
I heard from consumer reports that Hot Rox is one of the best. Is this true or are there others that really do what it says it does? Should we believe all the reviews of supplements?

Please give me lots of feedback regarding what the best and most effective fat burner is. Thank you.

P.S. I heard combining asperine and caffiene together can have the same effect at burning fat as any product out there and is a lot cheaper. What is your opinion?


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 13, 2004)

Ephedrine, Caffiene, and Aspirin.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Ephedrine, Caffine, & Asperine*

Hey, Thanks for the reply. I thought Ephedrine was banned? Where can we get it otherwise?
Also, how much asperine, caffine, and ephedrine? 
If we canneot get ephedrine, what is the next best thing? Will just taking caffine and asperine help?


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 13, 2004)

www.1fast400.com sell ephedrine (by vasopro), have a look on that might have to run a search for it on there as i don't think its with the list of thermos


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 13, 2004)

25mg eph, 250mg caffine, and 300mg asprin is the most effective doseage for most


----------



## bookstar (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Thanks Young D*

Thanks for the info Young D.
I searched and found the following and I am wondering which one you would recommend:
Ephedrine 25- 100 Capsules/25 mg		$12.99  ?
                 OR
Vasopro Ephedrine HCl	48 Tablets/25 mg  $7.00  ?

So how do they get away with selling this stuff if it is illegal now?

Also, Can I just get the Caffine and Asperine at a common store? What brands do you recommend?

Thank you again!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2004)

I have used Vasopro Ephedrine and like it, ephedra is illegal, ephedrine is still legal.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 13, 2004)

Still must get diet in order also!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2004)

bookstar said:
			
		

> So how do they get away with selling this stuff if it is illegal now?



the original purpose of ephedrine was for use as asthma medication.  it is still sold for that purpose but no longer can be sold as a weight loss supplment...


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

Why has no one mentioned clen? I think its a bit better than ECA, I feel better on it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 13, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> the original purpose of ephedrine was for use as asthma medication. it is still sold for that purpose but no longer can be sold as a weight loss supplment...


I sure wish PH/PS's could aid in asthma treatment....


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 13, 2004)

> Why has no one mentioned clen? I think its a bit better than ECA, I feel better on it.



Not sure.  First answer you would get on a more anabolic oriented board to a question like this would be to consider running T3/Clen, alternating two weeks on E/C with two weeks on Clen, making sure to do appropriate research on all compounds and to run some sort of low dose anabolic with the T3 to stave off muscle loss dieting.

As mentioned diet is by far the biggest key and will make or break the plan.  Clen, T3 and an anabolic would be overkill for many people who aren't trying to achieve somewhat extreme results.  But as far as relatively safe and effective, there is your answer supplementally imo.  All compounds easily obtainable otc as research chems.

Clen is generally considered to be somewhat more thermogenic than Ephedrine (3% ephedrine compared to 7% clen if I recall correctly).  To a degree it is a matter of personal preference and reactions/sides to the specific drugs chosen.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 13, 2004)

Clen is my personal favorite, but I wouldn't suggest T3 to someone who isn't experienced and well educated in such matters. 

For ECA, I like: 
25 mg E
150 mg C
325 mg A

250 is too much caffeine for me.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 13, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Clen is my personal favorite, but I wouldn't suggest T3 to someone who isn't experienced and well educated in such matters.
> 
> For ECA, I like:
> 25 mg E
> ...



i heard its a good idea to drop the doseage of caffeine in your last serving

e.g. you might do 25/250/300 in the morning, then again in the afternoon then just 25/0/300 in the evening to help sleep issues

or possibly 25/250/300, and then 2 x 25/125/300

this seem like a good choice for those that need a restful nights sleep rather than a restless one?


----------



## bookstar (Oct 13, 2004)

*What is Clen, Winny, and T3 ????*

Thanks guys for the reply. Believe it or not, I've never heard of Clen, T3, or another one called Winny.
Can someone explain them, and how they are compared with Ephedrine? Such as what is the difference between Clen and Ephedrine? What is more effective?
Should I take Clen, Winny, or T3 if I only want to lose fat? I don't want to bulk up like a bodybuilder, I just want to lose fat and get skinny and toned.

which ones are most effective at aiding in burning fat?

Also, where do you purchase any of these and are they more expensive then buying Ephedrine? Are any of them illegal? If so, how do we purchase them?

last, what are the side effects of Clen, Winny, and T3?

thank you


----------



## gopro (Oct 14, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I have used Vasopro Ephedrine and like it, ephedra is illegal, ephedrine is still legal.



But only if combined with an expectorant and it cannot be marketed for "fat loss." 

By the way, I've been combining a full dose of Redline lately with 1 Vasopro tablet lately, and am getting harder by the day! What a rush (probably too intense for some).


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> But only if combined with an expectorant and it cannot be marketed for "fat loss."



Yes, of course, I was just posting the brand of ephedrine that I have used in response to *bookstar's* question: _"What brands do you recommend?"_


----------



## madden player (Oct 14, 2004)

Up here in Canada ephedrine comes without the expectorant.  Ephedrine up here is sold as a nasal decongestant.  I tried the eph + epectorant for a couple of weeks once and the I got a rotten headache the whole time on the stack.  I dropped the eph + epectorant and replaced it with pure eph and the headaches went away.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2004)

The asprin isn't necessary.



			
				gopro said:
			
		

> What a rush (probably too intense for some).



lol, you man, you.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 14, 2004)

*Please help*

O.k., so if I purchase Vasapro Ephedrine HCI from 1fast400 , any kind of asperine, and any kind of caffeine, this should help with fat loss, correct?

But what if I want to use Clen? Can someone please explain what this is and where I would purchase it? And the same goes for T3 and Winny.

thank for all your help


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 14, 2004)

I dont personally use asprin at all. I just combine the ephedrine with some otc caffiene pills about half hour before I go to the gym on an empty stomach.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

bookstar said:
			
		

> I am wondering what the most effective fat burning supplement in today's market is.




IMPO, I like Lipo6 and total control.


----------



## gopro (Oct 15, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> The asprin isn't necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you man, you.



What the hell does this mean? Its really hard to understand you sometimes


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2004)

he is correct, the aspirin is not _necessary_ in the ECA stack, but it can enhance the effect of the ephedrine.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> What the hell does this mean? Its really hard to understand you sometimes


consider the source!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> What the hell does this mean? Its really hard to understand you sometimes




Haha, just being daft. You and your intensity, Eric...


Rob, the Asprin was included for blood thining quality and something else. Something to do with NSAIDS being beneficial for the obese or some bollocks along those lines. I forget exactly what, but unless you're like 20+% bf then i wouldn't worry about it.

In fact, it actually brings up the issue of asprin buring holes through your stomach wall. Just playing devil's advocate here, i dunno how big the dose has to be or how long for to actually do this.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 15, 2004)

*Can I purchase any kind of Caffeine?*

o.k., so can I purchase any kind of caffeine at any store as long as the dosage is around 200mg or so, or do I have to get the caffeine sold at bulknutrition.com? Is there a difference?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2004)

Is there a difference? Yeah, at Bulknutrition.com it will be cheaper.


----------



## gopro (Oct 15, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Haha, just being daft. You and your intensity, Eric...



Still clueless as to what you were trying to say. I was only telling people that combining REDLINE with ephedrine might cause way too much CNS stimulation for some. Hell, seperately they are too much for some.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 15, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Is there a difference? Yeah, at Bulknutrition.com it will be cheaper.


alot cheaper!!!!


----------



## bookstar (Oct 15, 2004)

*Jet-Alert for caffeine?*

I have caffeine pills I bought at Walmart called Jet-alert. It contains 90 pills at 200mg each pill.  They also sell viverin. They sell both brands cheaper then the caffeine being sold on bulknutrition.com. Are the brands I bought at wal-mart just as good as what is sold on bulknutrition.com?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2004)

caffeine is caffeine, if it says it contains 200mg's of caffeine, then great use it.


----------



## Muscledome (Oct 17, 2004)

What section did you go and grab the caffeine tabs at walmart bookstar? I went today looking for some but couldn't find out where they were at.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 17, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> caffeine is caffeine, if it says it contains 200mg's of caffeine, then great use it.



lol how many times must we say this!

all caffeine, ephedrine and asprin is EXACTLY the same as all other caffeine, ephedrine and asprin

its like me saying i bought 50 cents album off amazon for £5, but at HMV its £15, dose this mean the album from amazon is not as good...?

get what i'm sayin, its a silly question.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 17, 2004)

Muscledome,
I believe I found it where all the asperine is. If you cannot find it, just ask someone there, but like Young D says, you can use any brand, so whatever you find that is caffeine will be good!


----------



## Cinnabon (Oct 17, 2004)

Is this Vasopro stack good for females as well?


----------



## Du (Oct 17, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## gopro (Oct 18, 2004)

Cinnabon said:
			
		

> Is this Vasopro stack good for females as well?



And with the addition of yohimbine, even better for the ladies


----------



## Muscledome (Oct 19, 2004)

I know that all caffiene, A, and E is the same. I was just specifically asking in what section in Walmart the caffiene tabs were at to check price that's all.

Thank you bookstar for answering my question.

About Yohimbe, is it 10% or 1% yohimbe HCL out of the total yohimbe Bark extract?
ex) 1200mg of bark would it equal 1.2mg of the HCL or 12mg?


----------



## Muscledome (Oct 19, 2004)

oops, not 10%, I MEANT .1% or 1%.


----------

